# FR: Je te téléphonerai quand j'aurai fini mes devoirs



## Eva Danielle

Examples like this are frequently given in French textbooks to show the use of the futur antérieur:

_Je te téléphonerai quand j'aurai fini mes devoirs._

Can I just as well use the futur proche instead of the futur simple here?

_Je vais te téléphoner quand j'aurai fini mes devoirs?_


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Yes, you can. In the sentence you gave the futur seems to me more natural though. Something like

_Je vais te téléphoner *dès que* j'aurais fini mes devoirs._

would be a more natural sentence for the futur proche.


----------



## arundhati

It's not an absolute rule, but make the tense match is the most natural in my opinion.
So you could say :
"Je te téléphonerai quand j'aurai fini mes devoirs." as you said ("dès que" is correct, but the meaning is slighty different),
or
"Je te téléphone quand j'ai fini mes devoirs".


----------



## Fred_C

Angle O'Phial said:


> Yes, you can. In the sentence you gave the futur seems to me more natural though. Something like
> 
> _Je vais te téléphoner *dès que* j'aurais fini mes devoirs._
> 
> would be a more natural sentence for the futur proche.


 
Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord.
Je n'emploierais pas (même en parlant) le futur proche dans une phrase où un complément de temps indique avec précision quand l'action se déroulera dans le futur.


----------



## itka

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Fred C, le futur proche ne se combine jamais facilement avec une indication de temps. Ce n'est pas impossible, mais il vaut mieux l'éviter.


----------



## neuch82

et de 3!La phrase ne sonne pas très bien. 
Je te téléphone quand j'ai fini/dès que j'ai fini is the best option.


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien! Contrairement aux autres, j'utilise volontiers le futur proche, mais rarement le temps présent, pour une action à venir. 
À part pour dire quelque chose du genre « _On s'appelle et on déjeune_ ». 

_Je te téléphone quand j'ai fini_ me semble bien bizarre. Je dirais à la rigueur _Je t'appelle après le souper_ / _en arrivant à la maison_. 

Comme je m'exprime rarement au futur simple - ce qui semble être une particularité québécoise (voir citation wiki, ci-dessous) - je dirais spontanément :_ Je vais te téléphoner/t'appeler quand/dès que j'aurai fini mes devoirs / après avoir fini mes devoirs. _


> Le futur simple est d’ailleurs souvent absent du parler familier, étant remplacé par le futur proche, c’est-à-dire le verbe aller et l’infinitif (par exemple : "Demain, je vais aller magasiner").


 Au sujet du futur proche, cette page de la BDL. On y dit entre autres, avec exemples :


> Les faits, actions ou événements exprimés au futur proche seront considérés comme plus certains, moins hypothétiques, même s’ils sont situés dans un avenir plus ou moins proche.


 PS : Angle, I think you meant to write _j'aurai_ (not _j'aurai*s*_)


----------



## itka

Nico, je suis d'accord avec toi. Nous aussi, on utilise beaucoup le futur proche dans la conversation courante, mais ce qui choque (un peu), c'est d'y ajouter une indication de temps précise...

D'ailleurs, il n'a rien de "proche" ce futur... Comme tu dis, il exprime plutôt une intention ferme pour l'avenir :
_"Mon fils _(qui a dix ans)_ va faire des études de médecine, comme ses frères et son père !"_ C'est pas tout de suite, mais c'est sûr. Il n'a pas intérêt à vouloir faire autre chose !


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Nous aussi, on utilise beaucoup le futur proche dans la conversation courante, mais ce qui choque (un peu), c'est d'y ajouter une indication de temps précise...


 
Salut itka . 
Et cet exemple de l'article de la BDL... est-ce qu'il te choque (un peu) aussi? Je répond non à la question (celle de la BDL) et pourtant, il y a une indication de temps. 




> Peut-on dire que la phrase _Elle va se marier l'été prochain_ équivaut à _Elle se mariera l'été prochain_?


 Je dirais plus volontiers _Je vais laver le plancher demain_ que _Je laverai le plancher_ _demain_. Mais comme je l'ai dit, le futur proche est plus courant que le futur simple chez nous(tout au moins dans mon entourage immédiat).


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Merci Nico. Je pense que c'est cette idée de certitude qui m'a poussé à proposer _dès que_ au lieu de _quand_. J'imaginais un léger emphase sur le le mot _vais_ comme :

- Pourquoi tu ne m'appelles jamais ?
- Je suis très occupé ces dernières semaines. Ecoute, je *vais* te téléphoner dès que j'aurai fini XXX.

Il me semble que _je te téléphonerai_ n'aurait pas le même ton emphatique.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Angle,

Je suis entièrement d'accord.


----------



## Eva Danielle

Merci à vous tous!


----------



## itka

Nico, je n'avais pas vu ton dernier post. Je reviens sur ton exemple. 
Je suis d'accord avec la BDL et avec toi pour ce qui est de la différence de sens, mais "l'été prochain" est assez flou comme indication pour ne pas être gênant.

Je parlais d'une indication précise, du genre :
_"Elle va se marier samedi prochain". _Je ne pense pas que je dirais ça.

Si l'indication de temps est proche, comme ici, je crois que j'emploie le présent : _"elle se marie samedi prochain"_. 
Si elle est plus lointaine, alors, je préfère le futur : _"Les soldats défileront le 14 juillet 2009"_. Je ne dirais pas "_"Les soldats vont défiler le 14 juillet 2009"_.


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Si l'indication de temps est proche, comme ici, je crois que j'emploie le présent : _"elle se marie samedi prochain"_.
> Si elle est plus lointaine, alors, je préfère le futur : _"Les soldats défileront le 14 juillet 2009"_. Je ne dirais pas "_"Les soldats vont défiler le 14 juillet 2009"_.


 
Salut itka,

Je dirais aussi au présent _elle se marie samedi prochain_. Mais _vont défiler_ le 14 juillet 2009 parce que... c'est plus québécois.


----------



## Marie CR

Bonjour,

J'aimerais simplement préciser qu'en bon français - en France - l'expression "aller + verbe" correspond à un futur proche. À l'écrit donc il vaut mieux l'éviter dans les autres cas. À l'oral en revanche l'usage est beaucoup plus souple.


----------



## Nicomon

Marie CR said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais simplement préciser qu'en bon français - en France - l'expression « aller + verbe » correspond à un futur proche. À l'écrit donc il vaut mieux l'éviter dans les autres cas. À l'oral en revanche l'usage est beaucoup plus souple.


 
As-tu lu les posts précédents?  Au parle de futur proche depuis le début.  Je t'invite à lire la page de la BDL à laquelle j'ai donné le lien, au post #7. On peut ne pas aimer... mais le futur proche n'est pas incorrect.  Je rend mon tablier... et je passe à un autre fil.


----------



## marget

Along the same lines, is it possible to say Je te téléphonerai quand (aussitôt que) je *finirai* mes devoirs, or is the futur simple out of the question?


----------



## Behane

Il se peut que j'ai tort, mais la façon dont je le vois, il y a une différence souvent dans le sens qui va plus loin que le débat entre proche/lointain.

En anglais, dit que will = a promise: 
I'll call you tonight when I've finished my homework
Je t'appelerai ce soir quand j'aurai fini mes devoirs.

et 'going to' = aller + verbe j'utiliserais pour quelque chose déjà prévue - il existe une solide plan déjà - qui va avoir lieu, souvent dans la futur proche.

I'm going to call you tonight when I've finished my homework - I've made up my mind already, the decison to call that evening has been made earlier, perhaps we both know what we want/ need to discuss.

Je vais t'appeler ce soir après avoir fini mes devoirs. La decision -ou au moins l'idée - est déjà prise, il existe, peut-être, une raison précise pour l'appel, au travail pour confirmer que le réunion aura lieu ou le marché sera conclue, ou tout bêtement puisque vous avez 17ans et c'est ce que vous faites tous les soirs;-)  

(et n'oubliez pas qu'on anglais, il est impossible de mettre 'will' after 'when' - la concordence de temps n'est pas pareille, d'ou la confusion.) 

Par exemple:

Elle va se marier/ she's going to get married (peu importe si c'est la semaine prochaine ou en trois ans) - elle est déjà fiancée et même s'ils n'ont pas encore trouvé l'église et la robe on peut déduire que le couple pense à se marier.

she will get married/ elle se mariera - a prediction or a promise

compare:
I'm going to have a baby        je vais avoir un enfant
I will have a baby                  j'aurai un enfant

In which sentence is she pregnant?/ elle est enceinte en quelle phrase ?

Mais je suis d'accord avec les autres que le present simple est le plus naturel.

i think I've rambled on for too long now.... sorry, bye!


----------



## Punky Zoé

marget said:


> Along the same lines, is it possible to say Je te téléphonerai quand (aussitôt que) je *finirai* mes devoirs, or is the futur simple out of the question?


Hi

No you can't. Why? (I guess your question ). Probably because avoir fini (be finished with , the moment is clearly defined), isn't exactly the same as finir (be finishing, unspecified moment)

For example: je te téléphonerai quand j'en serai à la conclusion would be possible.


----------



## marget

Punky Zoé said:


> Hi
> 
> No you can't. Why? (I guess your question ). Probably because avoir fini (be finished with , the moment is clearly defined), isn't exactly the same as finir (be finishing, unspecified moment)
> 
> For example: je te téléphonerai quand j'en serai à la conclusion would be possible.


 

Merci beaucoup ! That's what I thought.  I just wanted an expert opinion.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai écrit que je que je ne reviendrais pas sur ce fil, mais j'ai entretemps trouvé un document intitulé L'ALTERNANCE  FUTUR SIMPLE/FUTUR PÉRIPHRASTIQUE: UNE HYPOTHÈSE MODALE, qui m'a semblé intéressant (pour ceux et celles qui ont beaucoup de temps libre).  

Les exemples sont québécois (et pas tous en « bon » français), mais l'analyse est en français international. 

On y dit entre autres (seul ce paragraphe est en anglais) 
- Between _Je vais y aller tout à l'heure _and _J'irai tout à l'heure_, the difference is not in the proximity or non proximity of the moment of realization, but rather in the level of certainty or uncertainty of the speaker on that realization itself. 
The first one is like: "I will go. I promise".  
The second one is like: "I might go, if I feel like it".

Source : http://www.yorku.ca/paull/articles/2000c.html 

Ce qui rejoint un peu l'explication de Behane (post #18).


----------

